# Getting Out of Wet Sand Trap



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

There's some good tips for dealing with sand in the forum, but no one has really addressed how to get out of a wet sand trap. 

It rains a lot where I am, so often the sand on the courses I play is still holding a lot of moisture even if the rain in long gone. The better courses here have silica in the sand which helps a lot, but not the course I play most often (guess they were too cheap).

Anyway, I have a terrible time getting out of a sand trap when it's the slightest bit wet. Does anyone have any tips for successfully getting out in one shot? Do I need to address the ball differently or use a different grip or stance?


----------



## Not_My_Style (Apr 25, 2006)

I'd say you'd try to wouldn't dig into the ball as much as you would in a dry sand trap. Try to help the ball without hitting up any of the sand. Maybe try something like a 5-iron punch.


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. I'll give it a shot next time I'm in that position. It'll undoubtedly be the next time I play when it's a little wet still on the course, as I'm usually in the sand at least a couple of times no matter how hard I try. Still got a lot to learn even though I've been playing this game for a lot of years.

I'll let you know if that helps. I have a lot of trouble with punch shots when I'm in deep rough. I can't seem to get the ball to follow the path I'm trying to set it up for. Don't know if I'm letting my wrist break or what, but my shot often ends up going completely wild. Oh well, I'll give the 5 with a punch a shot (sorry, pun not intended) on the wet sand and see if I can do better there.


----------

